# AAPC's CPC® Preparation Online Course



## dsgn (Nov 24, 2009)

Has anyone taken the AAPC's CPC® Preparation Online Course? I've researched a lot of the online courses and this AAPC's online course seems to fit my schedule, duration- and cost-wise, completely. But I'd like to get some feedback on the course from someone who has taken it. First of all, is this course for beginner. Because I have no knowledge or experience whatsoever about Medical Coding/Billing. And do I get hands-on experience on the software that is used in the actual working environment? And most importantly, do employers recognize such certificate of completion, beside the CPC certification, which I know I must have in order to find a job?


----------



## kimbirli (Nov 24, 2009)

*CPC Course/exam*

Hi...I just successfully completed the AAPC medical coding course and passed the exam to obtain my CPC-A certification. The course is for beginners. I included the Anatomy and Terminology courses offerred through AAPC, which helped my understanding. I'm not sure about how employers look at the certification CPC-A. It takes a year of coding experience to get the A removed from the certification, which is what I'm looking for now. I've been wondering how employers look at the CPC-A as compared to the CCA offered by AHIMA. Hope this helps a little.


----------

